# 9 month boyo.



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Just for fun. What do you think?.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

nice colouring but I'm not a fan of how much is back slopes..maybe its just the angel of the pics but the first pic he looks really short on the back end..


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, he was on a slope. This ones better.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

ahh there we go, he looks much better..sorry though I can't do critiques though I know there are members on here who are very good at it..hopefully they can help you out!..He's a cute boy How much does he weigh?


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks. He weighs just under 70lbs. He is so athletic looking .
​


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

What do you want a critique on? His stack? Size? Coloring? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

